# Miami Metrorail Palmetto extension now open



## Superliner Diner (Jun 10, 2003)

From Miami-Dade Transit Authority's website:



> The new Palmetto Metrorail station opens May 30, 2003. Grand Opening ceremonies begin at 11 a.m., and you're invited! The first train leaves at 1 p.m. Ride and park FREE at the Palmetto Station, 7701 NW 79 Avenue (west of SR 826 at NW 74 Street exit), from May 30, 2003 through June 30, 2003.


Also:



> May 30, 2003: Palmetto Metrorail station Grand Opening Service to Metrorail's 22nd station begins approximately 1 p.m. Passengers boarding Metrorail at the Palmetto Station ride FREE from May 30, 2003 through June 30, 2003.
> 
> May 31, 2003: Metrobus starts service to the new Palmetto Metrorail station The Hialeah Gardens Connection (Route 282), the Okeechobee Connection (Route 245) and the Doral Connection (Route 242) will be realigned from Okeechobee Metrorail station to serve the new Palmetto Metrorail station.


That's 0.7 miles of new heavy rail trackage that I will have to go to Miami next April to ride!


----------



## Superliner Diner (Jun 11, 2003)

*CORRECTION:*

That is *1.4* miles in each direction, not 0.7. I was not going to jump off halfway between the stations and risk losing some mileage! :lol:


----------



## battalion51 (Jun 11, 2003)

This connection to the Palmetto has been needed for a while, and may encourage those who travel to Downtown Miami via the 826 and 836 to take Metrorail instead. Metrorail also connects to Tri-Rail in Hialeah, within walking distance to Amtrak Miami. Metrorail is also electrified, and the most southern electrified line in the U.S. (third rail hardware).


----------



## Superliner Diner (Jun 14, 2003)

battalion51 said:


> This connection to the Palmetto has been needed for a while, and may encourage those who travel to Downtown Miami via the 826 and 836 to take Metrorail instead. Metrorail also connects to Tri-Rail in Hialeah, within walking distance to Amtrak Miami. Metrorail is also electrified, and the most southern electrified line in the U.S. (third rail hardware).


It might be walking distance, but it is not the best of neighborhoods to take such a walk (between Amtrak and the Tri-Rail/Metrorail transfer station). Although it's about 1/2 mile, a cab is recommended.


----------

